# B&O upgrade



## JoeySussex (9 mo ago)

Hi,

I’ve finally had the B&O upgrade done by Happydayz and wanted to say that the difference is incredible.

I’m a music fanatic and have a good ear for good quality. It’s clear, crisp and yes there are deep tones and good bass. You have to select your preferences for your own taste (surround, bass treble etc) and that makes it even better.

I’ve not even tried Atmos/Flac yet but I’m super happy so far. Some tracks just make the hairs on your arm stand. Jurassic park theme is one of them!

I’ve never known music go loud or be so
Powerful in a car. My mk2 bose was good but not a patch on this. 


Happydayz have done a brilliant job in the conversion and you wouldn’t know it wasn’t there from factory. Even the lights in the B&O door speakers are present. Is it cheap, no. Is it worth it? Yes.

I’m going to check out the in car noise cancelling today on a drive and see what all that is about. 

I’ve read lots of reviews of the system and some of it is personal preference and some of it is car spec as Nav High does make a difference. But in my 2020 model, it’s bloomin great.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

In car noise cancelling ?
I’ve 2 mk3 now and both had B&O, test drove a couple without and agree the difference is noticeable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quasijones (Nov 28, 2021)

As far as I have found there are no settings for the VNC feature, please post if you do!


----------



## Master Yoda (May 18, 2019)

I have the B&O sound system and just consider it average sounding at best and just marketing IMO. The sound system in my previous Honda Civic and BMW was a lot better (the Honda's probably being the best sounding out of all the cars I've owned from factory and I've owned lots). The BMW I added a £150 amp myself (which was well known to cause massive improvements with that car with minimal spend) but kept everything else the same and that honestly produced sound alot better than the B&O in the Audi TT. From what I've heard on this forum though, the standard Audi audio in the TT is terrible, so if that's what you're coming from then it will make a big difference. Just had a look at how much Hazzy Dayz charge and can see they are charging an eye watering £3,234 for the B&O retrofit which is just absolutely insane IMO. I wouldn't have spent anywhere near that much personally but each to their own


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I think the B&O compared to the standard system or 9 speaker Audi system is a big improvement 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeySussex (9 mo ago)

@Master Yoda. Negative why is so this?

Honda Civic? You lost your taste for anything quality at that point. Maybe get yourself an old tin and bang that. That would probably suit your taste in sound.


----------



## JoeySussex (9 mo ago)

gogs said:


> I think the B&O compared to the standard system or 9 speaker Audi system is a big improvement
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It really is. I came from the 9 speaker and considering I’ll have this car 3 years and spend a lot of time in it, it’s a sound investment.

I got an amazing deal on my car so I factored the upgrade into the cost.


----------



## JoeySussex (9 mo ago)

quasijones said:


> View attachment 485836
> 
> 
> As far as I have found there are no settings for the VNC feature, please post if you do!


ive not seen it yet. Interestingly there is a setting for subwoofer to dial it up and down.


----------



## KarlSwiss (11 mo ago)

How much?


----------



## TTMS (9 mo ago)

I've got Nav High in mine and would love to upgrade it, but £3200 is just mental money especially as from what I've read, B&O is still fairly mediocre quality. 

But if OP can make the sums work (equivalent to nearly £90 a month for 3 years !!!!) and is happy with the quality then fairy nuff.


----------



## Master Yoda (May 18, 2019)

JoeySussex said:


> @Master Yoda. Negative why is so this?
> 
> Honda Civic? You lost your taste for anything quality at that point. Maybe get yourself an old tin and bang that. That would probably suit your taste in sound.


You've literally shown me you know nothing about cars or audio in one paragraph. Try lots of cars out before assuming what is good and what is not and don't look down on other brands. Just because you were mugged and paid over £3,200 for your audio retrofit doesn't make it better. Honda make fantastic cars. I can also guarantee my Honda Civic had higher interior spec, better reliability and better quality than your Audi TT lol - it would also give me 90+ mpg due to having a fantastic engine.


----------



## TTMS (9 mo ago)

JoeySussex said:


> @Master Yoda. Negative why is so this?
> 
> Honda Civic? You lost your taste for anything quality at that point. Maybe get yourself an old tin and bang that. That would probably suit your taste in sound.


Hondas Bose premium audio is actually reputed to be pretty good. Based on what I've read, I suspect its as good as (if not better than) the B&O in a TT.


----------



## KarlSwiss (11 mo ago)

OP I just checked on the Audi website. B&O option is 850EUR. I how the hell do these guys charge 3k+!?
Did they ever bother to rationalise their pricing?


----------



## TTMS (9 mo ago)

KarlSwiss said:


> OP I just checked on the Audi website. B&O option is 850EUR. I how the hell do these guys charge 3k+!?
> Did they ever bother to rationalise their pricing?


hazzydays charge £540 just to activate satnav on a TT whereas the going rate elsewhere is £150. That tells you all you need to know about their pricing.


----------



## JoeySussex (9 mo ago)

I love how you guys get wound up so easily. 😝


----------



## TTMS (9 mo ago)

To be fair Joey, you were the first to show hostility with your salty response to yoda. Until then it was all fine with people expressing legitimate opinions.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I agree on the TT B&O system not being exceptional per se (would need a subwoofer, especially), but after I made a comparison with the Audi Sound System on a friend's TT, I completely reconsidered it (to not say that compared to the std system, is night&day difference)


----------



## bobbybobster (Mar 6, 2021)

I have the B&O factory system in my TT... It certainly is LOUD!. If you know your hi-fi - it reminds me of the sound of Mission speakers, big, loud, brash and quite upfront... I thought it was the nuts.

But then we've also got a Tesla M3 with the standard sound set-up and I'm afraid - the standard Tesla sound system much better - its all down to the quality of the speakers. The TT's B&O doesn't have that much to it in terms of detail - Turning off the surround option does help get rid of some of the fake concert hall echo effect especially in the mid-range, but it does struggle for clarity.

The TT's sound system is using 7 year old tech that was probably good in its time - but the Tesla's standard system (rumoured to be unbranded B&O speakers) shows how much audio technology has moved on.


----------



## KarlSwiss (11 mo ago)

Kevin, it’s probably better than any other sound system that you can spec the MK3 with.
But is it 3200£ good?
Especially when Audi charges it 850.
I would pay gladly 1000£ easily to retrofit.
But 3200 is bonkers!
Side comment: I used to think Audi Sound System is bad. But then after few more hours of the speakers working…I swear the speakers had a “brake in” period. Pair it with 320MP3 or CD and the sound is decent. 
B&O must be better 
However I had no chance to hear it.


----------



## bobbybobster (Mar 6, 2021)

TTMS said:


> hazzydays charge £540 just to activate satnav on a TT whereas the going rate elsewhere is £150. That tells you all you need to know about their pricing.


Have to agree with you on that one. I went there a few years ago to get a needle sweep and some coding bits on my mk2 TT. A job that they said would take 90 mins tops turned into a 4 hour marathon, £500 plus VAT and a rattling dashboard. Didn't even get a cup of coffee for that.

If I'd dropped a completely bonkers 3.2k on my average and very loud B&O sound system retrofit using 7 year old tech - I'd be justifying and defending my purchase, hell - I'd be saying it sounds like I'm in the Royal Albert Hall! If someone challenged me, I'd be even saltier than a bag of chips on here till my dying breath!! (But deep down I'd know I've been mugged off.)


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I believe almost nothing has changed in hi-fi car world in the last 20 years, let alone in the last 7!
If the Tesla system sounds better, I guess it's just because of better speakers (including the presence of a subwoofer)




bobbybobster said:


> EDIT
> *The TT's sound system is using 7 year old tech that was probably good in its time - but the Tesla's standard system (rumoured to be unbranded B&O) shows how much audio technology has moved on.*


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

3200£ is simply crazy! 
and I think any hi-fi car shop can reach a similar audio performance spending a third of that amount!



KarlSwiss said:


> Kevin, it’s probably better than any other sound system that you can spec the MK3 with.
> But is it 3200£ good?
> Especially when Audi charges it 850.
> I would pay gladly 1000£ easily to retrofit.
> ...


----------



## bobbybobster (Mar 6, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> I believe almost nothing has changed in hi-fi car world in the last 20 years, let alone in the last 7!
> If the Tesla system sounds better, I guess it's just because of better speakers (including the presence of a subwoofer)


That's what I said in my post - its all down to the speakers. There is no subwoofer in the Tesla. It's just the head unit and six speakers. That's it.


----------



## JoeySussex (9 mo ago)

I wanted better sound, better speakers, deeper bass and done properly so it looks from new. I didn’t pay £3200. Nowhere near that as I sourced a lot of the parts myself. But buying them direct from Audi is super expensive. 

But it still was a good job and to me, affordable. Worth every pound. I used some of my bonus so happy days.


----------



## bobbybobster (Mar 6, 2021)

JoeySussex said:


> I wanted better sound, better speakers, deeper bass and done properly so it looks from new. I didn’t pay £3200. Nowhere near that as I sourced a lot of the parts myself. But buying them direct from Audi is super expensive.
> 
> But it still was a good job and to me, affordable. Worth every pound. I used some of my bonus so happy days.


Honestly - whatever works for you - and you can justify it all you like and say how cheap you got things or how you funded it - doesn't really matter, or re-assure me personally! (that's just my POV) ... however much you actually paid for it - its your money at the end of the day.

Music is such a personal thing - anyway - if you're happy with it then its happy or 'Hazzy' dayz to you! (I know they'll be very happy with the invoice! )


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

bobbybobster said:


> Honestly - whatever works for you - and you can justify it all you like and say how cheap you got things or how you funded it - doesn't really matter, or re-assure me personally! (that's just my POV) ... however much you actually paid for it - its your money at the end of the day.
> 
> Music is such a personal thing - anyway - if you're happy with it then its happy or 'Hazzy' dayz to you! (I know they'll be very happy with the invoice! )


Glad you are enjoying the B&O system. As has been said in other posts it’s down to personal taste. I have the B&O in our roadster, it’s not brilliant in my opinion but massively better than the standard system. Do I regret choosing this option on the TT - absolutely not.


----------



## Denso (10 mo ago)

My car is heading into an Audio installer tomorrow for an amp and speaker upgrade. I foolishly forgot to check if it had the B&O system when purchasing it. Let me confirm the standard system is terrible, i can only imagine how much better the B&O system must be. To the OP enjoy your new system and i also will enjoy mine once fitted.

Denso


----------



## Gnasher (Oct 21, 2020)

An alternative point of view from me - after coming from a Mk7 Golf GTI with the Dynaudio audio upgrade in it, I sat and listened to a B&O equipped TT and it wasn't a patch in comparison to the Golf, so I specifically looked for a TT without the B&O so I could more easily upgrade the system to suit my tastes. So Focal Speakers and subs, kenwood 5 channel amp and an audison signal processor and sounds better than the B&O ever did.

As said above, I genuinely hope you'll be happy with the B&O system. I know some people want the ease of an "out of the box" system, but it just wasn't for me.


----------



## jammy86 (11 mo ago)

The B&O system would benefit massively from a simple EQ, like 3 band would be nice, 6 probably as good as most people would need. The whole system is ruined by the simple Treble and Bass EQ, it's rather disappointing.


----------



## shtu (Nov 23, 2020)

Master Yoda said:


> I have the B&O sound system and just consider it average sounding at best and just marketing IMO. The sound system in my previous Honda Civic and BMW was a lot better (the Honda's probably being the best sounding out of all the cars I've owned from factory and I've owned lots). The BMW I added a £150 amp myself (which was well known to cause massive improvements with that car with minimal spend) but kept everything else the same and that honestly produced sound alot better than the B&O in the Audi TT. From what I've heard on this forum though, the standard Audi audio in the TT is terrible, so if that's what you're coming from then it will make a big difference. Just had a look at how much Hazzy Dayz charge and can see they are charging an eye watering £3,234 for the B&O retrofit which is just absolutely insane IMO. I wouldn't have spent anywhere near that much personally but each to their own


Tell me Yoda, what's your opinion of the Mazda 3? 

Clickety.

To be fair, Hazzy do charge like a wounded bull, but there's not that many people able to do that level of work, and it takes up a fair few hours of labour to refit all that.

Personally, even with the B&O I'm keeping half an eye out for a sub that can be fitted somewhere in the boot space, I'm not overly keen on the under-seat add on subs.


----------



## mtainkat (9 mo ago)

Interesting seeing the varied comments on the B&O as I’ve just ordered a new TT and specced it, partly as I got a great deal through Drivethedeal so it made sense to me to add a few options especially as I’m keeping this for a good few years. One thing I wonder about with the varied comments is what music source people are using…. I have a decent Dali setup in the house and the difference between a cheaper streaming service like Spotify and a HD service like Tidal is pretty massive.


----------



## quasijones (Nov 28, 2021)

mtainkat said:


> Interesting seeing the varied comments on the B&O as I’ve just ordered a new TT and specced it, partly as I got a great deal through Drivethedeal so it made sense to me to add a few options especially as I’m keeping this for a good few years. One thing I wonder about with the varied comments is what music source people are using…. I have a decent Dali setup in the house and the difference between a cheaper streaming service like Spotify and a HD service like Tidal is pretty massive.


To my 50+ year old ears, the B&O fed from Apple Music (lossless) via CarPlay is top-banana. Whilst I’ve never paid for a premium system before (and my used TT came with it…) it’s certainly much better than, say, a similar vintage BMW 5 Series with professional media.


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

£150 flat subwoofer under the drivers seat (amp is under the passenger, in RHD), improves the B&O _a LOT_


----------



## BarrieB (Aug 24, 2011)

On my 3rd TT with standard , Bose and then B and O. Two points to make. First, the B and O sound quality is so reliant on the audio source. For example, most dab radio stations are poor quality. Virgin Anthems is appalling as an example of this. In contrast, streaming one of the higher resolution services like Qobus or Tidal mqa is like listening to a completely different set up. Hence, the contrasting views of different folks on here.
Second, the TT has so much road noise, especially with something like the S Line suspension, that the listening experience is hugely compromised when compared with the hush of something like an Audi A8. So, the B and O is certainly loud enough and in the right circumstances can sound good, but will never match a good professional installation like Dynaudio, for example.


----------



## Denso (10 mo ago)

A little follow up on my install, i have ran it now for a month or 2 and the difference over the standard audio is amazing.

Components used were, Audison AV Voce 6.5, Audison 6”, Audison SR4.300 amplifier, Audison ABpk 10”, Audison Crossovers.

For those with the standard audio and no B&O fitted, i would highly recommend this set up.










Denso


----------



## Micheal Knight (10 mo ago)

Denso how much did you pay for your setup?
I’m seriously considering upgrading mine. I watched this vid -




This type of upgrade again with audison speakers and amp sounds perfect. Cambridge car audio look the biz but there a few hours drive away but their affiliated to four master audio who also have a closer branch called BCSS Brian car sounds security who also get good reviews.


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

I can highly recommend additional soundproofing on the TT, full floor, boot, rear seats behind side panels and doors with dynamat or similar, greatly reduced the road noise and doors and sides improve the speaker response. It's a lot of work, removing seats etc, but short of going to 17" wheels and tyres it's the best way to improve what is a very noisy car on anything but the smoothest new tarmac.
Passenger side (LHS) under carpet/B&O amp location


----------



## Micheal Knight (10 mo ago)

I love the look of this setup in the tool area under the carpeted flap area but couldn’t the sub potentially overheat in such a small space? I assume they are manufactured to “shut down” etc if they get silly hot or maybe they just are so well made these days they need no real ventilation. 

After considering changing all the speakers and adding an amp I may well go for an audison apbx10 active sub to give me the added bass so in theory then letting my speakers breathe a little. Has anyone else just got the basic setup with just a sub?


----------



## Denso (10 mo ago)

Micheal Knight said:


> View attachment 488561
> 
> I love the look of this setup in the tool area under the carpeted flap area but couldn’t the sub potentially overheat in such a small space? I assume they are manufactured to “shut down” etc if they get silly hot or maybe they just are so well made these days they need no real ventilation.
> 
> After considering changing all the speakers and adding an amp I may well go for an audison apbx10 active sub to give me the added bass so in theory then letting my speakers breathe a little. Has anyone else just got the basic setup with just a sub?


Just drove from Aberdeen to Derby today, no overheating issues and the sound was amazing. 

Denso


----------

